# Delivery Times for 04 Martins



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Great question! Martin, please answer  

Dan


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone, please!!! I have money burning a hole in my pocket  

Dan


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

O.k. I know you guys have been waiting patiently. I talked with Ryan last night and he has confirmed that all risers are in stock, in all colors and camo. Dynacams are completed and will be ready to ship by the end of this week. Nitrous cam "B" and "C" sizes will be anodized this week, allowing Nitrous/ Nitrous X cam bows to start shipping by the middle of next week. "A" size Nitrous will be a few more weeks. Tru-ARC cams will follow shortly behind, with delivery starting in mid January. All orders will be first in system - first out the door. I promise you these bows are worth the wait. Martin has taken much pride and care in this new line, providing you with the tightest manufacturing tolerances in the business. The best part is that once these cams are readily available, it won't take long to get caught up as they have wisely stockpiled risers and limbs in all styles and colors. Get ready- because here they come!


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info Jim! "The waiting is the hardest part."  

Dan


----------



## cp-er (Sep 20, 2002)

*What Bow?*

Hey Jim What bow will you be shooting this year for spots? Scepter or the new Nitrus X ???


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey cp-er,

How you holding up waiting for yours?


----------



## cp-er (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Foggy..... I'll be leaving for NM in late Jan to help friend with adobe house again. Be there till late in Feb Or early March. Hope I get the new Razor X by then so's to break her in right out of state and ready for the big one in Vegas. I'll be flying out of Texas to Vegas and hope that the new Razor is in the cargo hole. Till then I'll be dreaming XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX's 

cp-er


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

What size Nitrous-X does the SceptorIII take....A, B or C?


----------



## Tman (Jan 12, 2003)

That will depend on your draw length each base cam has a 3'' draw range. So ata will play a roll in what base also..........


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Elite limbs - 28" draw (so I think it would be the shortest draw length range available wouldn't it?). So is that A, B or C?


----------



## Tman (Jan 12, 2003)

The catolog says the draw range will be 27'' to 35'' so I would say you would need the A base cam...........Hope this helps........Tman


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*Just my luck*

I ordered a RazorX with nitrous cams (65%) and elite limbs. 30" draw, so I am in the "A" cams, man I hate waiting. Not gonna have much time to get used to it before Vegas. Hey Jim, what are the string/ cable specs for this bow? I want to get some ordered from Wayne so I can set it up as soon as it gets here. Thanks.


----------



## Boondocker (Feb 23, 2003)

Any new updates on how the delivery of the Scepter III Nitrous X are going ???? Please................


----------



## cp-er (Sep 20, 2002)

*shipping dates?*

Haven't heard from the Martin guys in some time on shipping dates. The ones that they have stated ( Dynacam starting to ship 1st of Jan) I havn't seen the Cougar lll with Dynacam we have ordered yet. Also have a Razor X ordered and have not heard in some time when we can expect to receive it. Whats up Martin? Talk to me. Are you having cam production problems? I thought that everything was in house and waiting for cam mods some weeks ago. Does'nt seem that it should take long to get in the mods once they are finalized. Just waiting>>>>>>>>
Hey, what cams where on the bow GRIV was shooting at Iowa?
Where is Despart? Have not heard from him in awile. I see he did not shoot Iowa.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

My dealer called the rep last Mon. and was told 2 weeks on my SceptorIII Elite BlueGhostFlame NitrousX (28"draw). Accordingly, I'm expecting it by the first of next week. I'll let you know. I think they are shipping a ton of bows this month and it's first come first serve. Mine was ordered in Nov. just before the catalogs hit the shops.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

> Haven't heard from the Martin guys in some time on shipping dates. The ones that they have stated ( Dynacam starting to ship 1st of Jan) I havn't seen the Cougar lll with Dynacam we have ordered yet. Also have a Razor X ordered and have not heard in some time when we can expect to receive it. Whats up Martin? Talk to me. Are you having cam production problems? I thought that everything was in house and waiting for cam mods some weeks ago. Does'nt seem that it should take long to get in the mods once they are finalized. Just waiting>>>>>>>>


 I'm here!!! I have been out visiting archery shops all across the northeast. Martin has dynacams and nitrous B & C cams now in stock. The A nitrous are at the anodizers right now. From what they tell me, bows are shipping now and will be shipping in large numbers over the next few months. Orders have been coming in steadily and production is in full swing now. Our wait is almost over


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

*bummer*

Well, I must admit that this is a bit disappointing. On 1/5 my rep said 2 weeks on my Sceptor. That would mean, theoretically, I should get it this Monday the 19th. If my cam (Nitrous A) is still at the anodizers though, I see no way in which they'll get them back to Martin in time to have the bow assembled and shipped to arrive in St. Jo MI by Monday.

Bummer! Now I just wonder how long it will take. Jim, do you know what a reasonable time is to expect delivery of my bow at this point? When are the Nitrous A's due back from the anodizer? How long will it take to assemble the bow and how long will it take to arrive?

Just wondering because I don't know how much longer I can take it. I want this bow! I need this bow!  I've had this bow on order for over 2 months now and it's killing me! This news was like telling a 6 yr. old on Dec. 24 that Santa got delayed and won't be delivering presents for another week or so. Ouch!

Feel my pain!


----------



## srschrock (Nov 21, 2003)

*2004 Martins*

Hey.. I feel your pain!... I have had my 2004 Phantom with Dyna Cams on order since Nov 15th.......the last report was "hopefully in a few weeks"....arrrgggggg.......heck.. it is almost spring here in Oregon!!!


----------



## 3d4me (Oct 25, 2003)

*feel the pain*

ive been told since thankgiving two weeks, two weeks, two weeks, two weeks two weeks i just wish theyed give us a honest answer if there two months just say two months dont say two weeks and at the end of two weeks say two weeks again and again and again just a thought


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

I just ordered a camo Phantom II NOS-X and was told 3-4 weeks. Other orders from the same shop were 1/2 that but none of them were Nitrous X cam bows.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

My dealer called the rep again today and she said 2 more weeks. He said "Two more weeks? That's what you told me last time" (obviously a bit frustrated). She said well, you ordered a 28" draw and they are putting the long draw lengths together first. I certainly hope she means only until they get the A base cams back from the anodizer.

I guess then she shouldn't have said 2 weeks, 2 weeks ago and the public shouldn't be told that it's first come first serve (in other words they'd be shipping bows first that were ordered first - which is the way it should be). I ordered in early Nov. but some shmuk with a 31" draw that ordered a few weeks ago is going to get his bow before me? Huh? I think not! (that's hypothetical - I have no specific knowledge of such a shmuk  ). I'm paying big money for a Sceptor III in target color and was proactive enough to order even before the catalogs hit the pro shops. Seems to me I ought to be up near the front of the line. Meanwhile the winter spot season continues even though I don't have my target bow. Arghhh 

Just to clarify, I mean no offense to anyone at Martin. The '04 lineup rocks. Just can't wait to get my bow and I'm a bit frustrated with the process thus far. Perhaps a little better communication and clarification would be helpful since the rep hasn't been much help. Like 3d4me, I'd prefer the truth, however painful it might be, than the 2 more weeks game. I ordered under the understanding that shipments would begin mid-Dec. and that I'd get my Sceptor by the beginning of Jan. at the latest. Then, I got to early Jan. and it was pushed out two more weeks into later Jan. Now, I'm essentially being told it could be Feb. - who knows what will happen come Feb.???


----------



## xeon (Dec 27, 2002)

two weeks, two weeks, two weeks, two weeks
They must have been trained by Hoyt!


----------



## tennman (Dec 2, 2003)

My shop said 2 more weeks also (Cougar III Elite NX). They must be talking to one another. Its been on order for over 
a month now.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

I know it's frustrating guys, but the good news is that bows are being built and shipped every day now. I've even heard of a few Nitrous X target bows landing here in the northeast. Bet it won't be much longer now.


----------



## Oregon (Jan 22, 2004)

*February arrival?*

First off, I would like to say what a great forum this has been for a beginner such as myself. The wealth of knowledge here has been a great resource. I salute you all! With that said, I would like to share with all of you "soon to be" Martin owners some information I received today from my local distributor here in Oregon. Like most of you, I have been waiting for my new bow since before X-mas. I was then told 2 weeks. Well, as we have come to understand, 2 weeks isn't always 2 weeks. Playing that game up till today, I finally had to ask to speak to the person directly in contact with Martin......just to get some first-hand info and expected arrival date(s). The response I got made me chuckle....."He's at the ATA right now and everyone is working on with a skeleton crew. We're looking at the beginning of February or so." Is it just me or is that an answer of about 2 more weeks? This is going to be my first bow......a Cougar III Elite w/ nitrous cams......a nice bow. But at this point, a branch with some yarn would do! I've been patient, but at some point I have to put a bow in my hands. Of course I'll be faithfull and wait, like always, but for the sake of my trees, please hurry!!


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Oregon, I applaud you for your humor in a moment of despair. Its tough as heck waiting for a new bow to show up - especially a new Martin!
As has been said, it will be worth the wait!!! I think Martin is experiencing something similar to what Hoyt did last year, they are being bombarded with so many orders their heads are spinning.
Now making a branch bow from juniper or locust is a great way to spend a day though!

Sean


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

I feel your pain oregon, I too am waiting for a cougar III elite with nitrous cams


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

*RasorX Nitrous X*

I'm also waiting for my bow... But being the other side of the pond makes me more patient, knowing that my bow need to learn swimming before it leaves the factory.
Now I learn that because it's a straight limbs, 27" draw, it will be probably the last one built, I'm with Oregon, I will start looking at my trees, maybe a branch will have the right shape...
OK, I'll wait, no other choice


----------



## srschrock (Nov 21, 2003)

*DynaCam Shipped...maybe*

Having been waiting on my 2004 Phantom for two months I was actually told today by my dealer that my bow shipped from Martin on Wednesday of this week....but I'm not going to jump up and down until I have it in my hands... but it does give one hope...maybe there is a god and maybe he does like bow hunting!


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Yep, just two more weeks!!! Right out of the HOYT playbook from last year. I told you guys last year when I was waiting for a Ultratec that ALL bow manufacturers tell you the same thing. "Two more weeks" They don't want you to cancel your order. In the past when I've bought Martin Bows they have never beaten 8 weeks delivery. (for me anyway). I really do wish ALL the bow companies would be honest about things like delivery times.
I will say this much in Martin's favor, At least Jim Despart is decent enough to post explanations on here. Last year when we were bashing Hoyt's delivery problems the powers that be at Hoyt wouldn't touch the Hoyt delivery bashing threads. I don't remember them offering any explainations other than we are very very busy.


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

So whats the delivery time for a left hand Cougar III Elite Nitrous X 27". Is this going to be another one of the "left handers get built last " deals. Griv said several months back that they will be built faster this year. I love My Martins and want to stay a long term customer but that is going to depend whether I am just as important to Martin as a Right hand shooter. 
Jim How about letting us lefties in on some information about how we are going to be handled. If I am going to have to wait until May or June for a bow that will be last years model in a few months, I might as well keep my 03 bows.


----------



## srschrock (Nov 21, 2003)

*lefties*

incidently....the Phantom that was supposedly shipped Wed was a left hander for me...but like I said.. I'll believe it when I see it...still waiting for that call from the pro shop...


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

We had a CIII Elite with Nitrous cams (base B) show up last night at the indoor range.. Very very impressive. Wasn't able to shoot it as it was not set up yet (the shop owner brought it down for the customer) but Gayle and crew have outdone themselves. 

I was able to pull it and it was the smoothest cam bow I've ever pulled at 60#. Felt more like my indoor set-up at 52#. The bow was not the Nitrous X but rather just the Nitrous with cable guard. If you can tell any bow will be a shooter by how it pulls and holds..... WOW  Nice job guys........

I'll see it shoot Monday night and let you know.......


----------



## bobbym (Nov 28, 2003)

*wrong choice*

could of shot bowtech,mathews,hoyt,pse,ar,but i chose martin.and now all shop shooters have their bows but poor old me.and i had first choice.i sold my bowtech from last year and now i get to sit and watch everyone shoot x's.martin i sure hope my septer3 nitrious is worth the wait.ovation looks better everyday i have to wait.


----------



## chbrown29 (Apr 21, 2003)

was told by Martin customer service "4 to 5 weeks" for a Phantom II Elite


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I am waiting on my 2004 Cougar 3 Elite Nitrous X in Platinum Ghost flame, 60-45lbs. I can't wait!! 

Depending on how I like this Cougar Elite I also plan on buying another Cougar 3 magnum/or straight limbed and Nitrous cams for hunting season.


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

was told today by martin archery that my bow is on its way
razorx elite nos x

Cant wait 
sure going to be a long week.....lol


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Follow up on the CIII with Nitrous...... 

60# bow, backed out to 52#. 28.5 inch draw, 280 gr lightspeed 500........278 fps..

Cam is very nice to work with and the comments about a hard wall were not exaggerated......

So far just shot in the garage...... will see it indoors on the range tonight.........

More to follow.......


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

kco300 - what size base cam?

Ron, is that an "A" or a "B" base cam?

Jimmy D. or Griv - How about an update now that the show is over with. Are the "A" base cams back from the anodizer yet? Is my Sceptor III being built yet? When will I get it?

All of these guys who ordered after me but have gotten their bows are making me really jealous!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Ron, forget it. I see it's a "B" basecam. Should have reread your previous post first.


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

I should be on the A base cam size being that I am about 29-29.5" draw lebgth

and by the way i ordered mine around nov. 20th just so your not too worried about others getting to much before you


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

kco300, thanks for the response.

At your draw length you'd be a "B" base, not an "A". I'm thinking they still haven't shipped any A's.

Your order date is pretty early. Mine was a chunk earlier than yours but at least you were a Nov. order - not Dec. or Jan.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Can you order the Nitrous cam in 28.5 draw length and down? I have a Phantom II ordered. Never could get any info. on draw length.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

All you have to do is go to Martin's website for the specs on their bows. Here is a link to the Phantom II
http://www.martinarchery.com/bows/pha.htm 

With Elite limbs and Nitrous cams, the Phantom goes down to 25 ". I ordered a Cougar 3 Nitrous X in 27.5" draw.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Meleagris 1, I thought the cam had a 3 inch draw range, so could I get the cam with a 26 to 29 draw or would it be 25 to 28? My measured draw length is 28 with loop. So I figure if I want to shoot off the string It would be nice to have the extra 1/2 inch draw length.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Each base cam (designated A, B and C) for the Nitrous cams gives about 3" of adjustment, in total covering about 9" of draw length.

The best thing to do is know your exact draw length and give that to Martin when you order. They will provide you with the optimal size base cam for your stated draw length. I would call Martin and ask them that same question, as to how much adjustment you would have either way with the base cam that fits your draw. Here is a pic for measuring draw if that helps you out.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info Meleagris 1. I used the method illustrated to measure my draw length.


----------



## srschrock (Nov 21, 2003)

*Yeah Right....*

OK.....so I am not one to complain...but if someone starts lying to me.. I don't just let it go.....Unfortunatly in this case it was Martin....and while I still belive they buildone of the best bows in the business...their integrity and is in free fall with me right now...

one week ago today I stood in my local bow shop and the good folks from Martin told my dealer in no uncertian terms that my Phantom II was being shipped that afternoon....so I thought ok.. finally..a straight answer... so I popped in the bow shop today expecting my bow to be saddled in the press getting the rest and sight installed...but of course it wasn't there.... so the fine folks at teh pro shop called Martin and talked to the very same individual at Martin who today said... oh my gosh..why would we have told him it was being shipped..it is in a backlog of aboout 3000 bows....well...ok.. so I caught Martin in a bold faced lie...now what?... Well.. Now I am waiting for a call back from the big cheese at Martin to give me supposedly a straight answer....btu firends.. I am fast loosing faith in Martin's ability to deliver on anything....did I make a mistake to order a Martin?... I may have to reconsider yet...perhaps if half of us fine folks cancle our Martin orders it will take the pressure off and at least some of you will get your bows before hunting season...as for me... I am still waiting on a straight answer from SOMEONE!!!!


----------



## srschrock (Nov 21, 2003)

*ok...we will see...*

OK...in all fairness to my last post, I must let you good folks know that the "big cheese"...from Martin did call my pro shop and personally promised that my bow would be in the pro shop by Monday...so... I am giving Martin this chance to redeem themselves and reclaim their good graces....

please.. let me also be quick to say that the folks at the local pro shop have been very honest and upfront with me...no complaint there.. I think they are scratching thier heads as much as the next guy....so....we will see what happens Monday....


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

A backlog of 3000 bows is alot, but I would rather wait for a quality built bow than have them rush me a sub standard one, I say that now but wait till about mid March and ask me 
I am hoping GRIV or Jim could update us all on the status of A model Nitrous cams which I believe my CougarIII Elite at 28" falls under.
I am going to stick with Martin.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Doddsman, I called Martin yesterday and the A base cam Nitrous models were the last Nitrous models to ship. They will START shipping next week. I also have a Cougar 3 Elite NOS-X on order. I agree with you 100%. The wait is tough, but worthwhile.


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

> They will START shipping next week


THANK YOU meleagris 1


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

I ordered a Slayr at 30 inches 70 pounds with the Nitrous cam. Any guesses as to how long this one will take? Was only ordered yesterday.


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

Just ordered a Cougar III WITH THE Tru-Arc cams.Martin said 3-4 weeks here to the east coast.Should I get my hopes up?


----------



## snarcher87 (Jan 30, 2004)

I ordered a phatom II Elite with Nos A cams in Nov. I called Martin yesterday and he told me A cam bows will be shipping out next week, but he told me that last week. He did ask for my name, dealer, and bow and said he would try to get it out as soon asap but he might have asked me all that to black list me because i have been calling so much. But dont get me wrong these new bows are going to be awsome, and i will always shoot Martin.

"Hold on not much longer. "


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

*RazorX*

My RazorX with the Nitrous A cam is confirmed, the cams are on the way back from the anodizer. 
It will be assembled M, T or Wednesday at the latest. hopefully


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

*Scepter III*

Ron Babcock

I was surprised to here you say that the Scepter III is 28.5" with the b cam. I thought that the b cam would only go down to 29" that is why I have ordered the a cam on my Scepter III.
How did it shoot ??? 
Was the new cam quiet ???
What does the owner think of his new bow ???
Please give us some more feedback.

Thanks


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

It was the Cougar III (CIII) that I was looking at 

I believe you are correct for the SIII in that it will take a Base "A" cam.

Bow shoots awesome. No noise and very smooth. The cam allows for easy adjustment of draw length without a press. 

Actually.... I've not shot, nor been around around a cam that was as smooth and as quiet. I'm sure you love yours.........Ron


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

I hope the new blue looks as good in real life as it does in the catalog. I went back and forth on colors, another Platinum SII or a blue one. Went with blue because that color always seemed to calm me on the line.

Sean


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

*blue bows*

Now I heard from a friend who overheard someone that got it direct from someone who talked to someone in the know that there is something about the ghost treatment on the blue that causes it to be resistant to phase inhibitor and that the ghost blue is good for an average of 4 points less per round than the procat red.


----------



## srschrock (Nov 21, 2003)

*Left hand Phantom delivered!*

Ok.. Give Martin credit!...my left hand 2004 phantom was delivered today as promised!.....


----------



## Oregon (Jan 22, 2004)

*srschrock*

I was wondering where you ordered your bow from and when. Did they call you to let you know it was in the shop? By the way, congratulations! Glad to hear that some bows are showing up here in Oregon!


----------



## srschrock (Nov 21, 2003)

*Phantom Delivery*

Oregon, 

Not sure if we are supposed to name drop here or not btu I will take the chance.. My bow shop is Archers Afield in Tigard...great shop..great guys...they went to bat for me ..I had ordered it in mid November and they called me the minute it was ready!


----------



## Oregon (Jan 22, 2004)

*Archers'*

srschrock,

That's what I was wondering.......I ordered my bow from there as well. I agree with you 100%........great people, great service. I'd recommend them to anyone and I do.  Knowing that bows are showing up there is a good thing! I ordered mine in mid December so I won't get my hopes up just yet but, it's good to know! Congrats again!


----------



## snarcher87 (Jan 30, 2004)

srschrock,

I would like to know what cams you have on your phantom?


----------



## srschrock (Nov 21, 2003)

*Martin Cams*

I went with the Dyna Cam on my Phantom.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

*"2 more weeks"*

Aarghhh!

Dealer spoke with Martin on my SIII and, believe it or not, he got the "2 more weeks" (vertabim) answer again. Again!

The Martin rep said the "A" base cams are back from the anodizers but that they haven't yet built a single nitrous-X bow with them yet. Not sure why not?

They said I'm on the top of this list as I ordered so early and they supposedly build them on a FIFO basis. My guess is that this comment is only half true. Since they have the cams in and yet aren't building bows with them I think they are building other models with other cams and filling those orders (even the ones that were received much later than mine) before they build ANY Sceptor III's with the "A" Nitrous-X cams. If so, that SUCKS! If they've got everything in they could build my bow and ship it today - easily, but that's not going to happen. It seems that since I'm buying their most expensive bow and had my order in before the catalogs even hit the shops that they would prioritize my order above someone who ordered a less expensive bow on a later date but I guess that's not how it works.

The first winter spot league is over and I'm 2 weeks into the second one. If I'm lucky I'll get the bow half way through the second league and maybe, just maybe be able to have it set up sufficiently to shoot with it the last session or two. This is exactly what I was trying to avoid by ordering so early. Makes me wonder why I didn't just wait until after the ATA, assess the field and order something to have it in time for the summer and next winter's indoor leagues. 

I'm sure I'll have nothing but good to say about the bow once I get it but for now I'm one frustrated camper.

"Just 2 more weeks" (deja vu all over again)


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

2 more weeks was not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*bowbender7*

I thought you and I said we were going to shoot our old bows this year 

Will camo bows ship faster than the target bows???

My first Martin...and I hate waitin...WR


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Wes, wait till you make friends with one(Martin bow) - you'll hate the wait even more next time!
I was gonna shoot last years bows but I was given an opportunity to help promote Martin!!! So you see, I really didnt have a choice, hehe.

So now I get to wait too! Dont know about everyone else, but I ordered my newest Scepter III in Blue Ghost Flame. With Nitrous X --- of course!

 Sean


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

*My wait is over*

Our shop received 9 new martins on Monday the 2nd. Most came with the nitrous cam in the B base. My Scepter III was among them it also came withe the B base cam. I had ordered it with the A base cam. It was a little to long with the B cam but we put it together and shot It anyway. 

The new cam is very smooth and alot quieter than the Fury cam.
The fit and finish finish is very good I ordered mine in platinum ghost flame and I think it is the best looking bow I have owned yet.

We called Martin to ask about the A base cam on Monday about 3 pm and they told us that the new cams were there. 

We received them today and the shop had them changed out when I got there about 4 pm, talk about good service!!!  

I have not shot it enough to get used to it but I think it is going to be a shooter.

To all that are waiting for your Martins they should be on the way soon I think you will all be pleased with you bows.

Martin Mike


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Sounds like I'd have gotten my bow quicker had I ordered one with a B cam and then had them send out an A cam with it for my shop to change out. I'd have had my bow by now but instead I have to wait 2 more weeks???

Huh?

Martin, what's up with that? Can you quickly ship me out a SIII Elite in Blue Ghost Flame with a B base cam and a set of A cams along with so the guys at All Seasons can build my bow?    

I love hearing the good reports on this new cam though. Sounds awesome - like it will live up to my prediction that this will be the best 2 cam system ever developed in the history of archery.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Two more weeks*

My shop called Martn yesterday. The customer rep said that she did not know when my bow, ordered in November, will ship.

I guess that I ordered a 2003 Left Hand Hoyt in a target color.

My dealer offered me a Hoyt UltraTec to take the place of the Martin. It would be a new bow in hand. I decided to wait, but this TWO MORE WEEKS answer is getting old. When I ordered in November, I was told 6 weeks, that was 13 weeks ago. It does not take a genious to count the number of weeks.

If the bow is not here soon, I may keep shooting Hoyt's.

Please ship my bow soon.

Arrow


----------



## thumper2187 (Jan 13, 2004)

hey martin mike, where your store located

do u think i will get the a or b base cam if i ordered a 27 in draw and the phantom goes down to 25 w/the A base


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

I shoot out of Archers Afield in Tigard, Oregon. Jim and Mike Kneeland are the owners and they are a first rate outfit.

I am not sure which cam you will get I do know that when I ordered my bow the shortest draw length for the Scepter III withe the B base was 29 inches and the longest draw length with the A base cam was 29 Inches. I went with A base cam so that I could put a d-loop on and still keep my draw length at 29 inches.

I am still tinkering but when I get it where I want it I will post some IBO and AMO speeds. I ordered mine withe the cable guard not the X system but the great thing about this cam is that you can change to the shoot through system by adding a few components you do not need to buy a new set of cams.

Martin Mike


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

I think the biggest problem I have with Martin right now is the fact that they have not been honest with most of us. I ordered my bow around the end of November. Cougar III with elite limbs , nitrous cams in blue ghost flame. At that time I was told around the end of the year, I guess I should have asked if they meant the end of 2003 or 2004. After it did not come in at the end of the year the shop called to check on it again. This time I was told around the middle of the month. Obviously that did not happen either. I was then told the end of January. Today they said just a few more weeks.

In my industry we have people who are not honest with their customers. But not for long! They get weeded out.

It is sad to me to see a manufacturer with the reputation of Martin do this to their customers.

If when I ordered my bow I was told I would be waiting up 12 weeks, I might have gone in another direction.

Did I mention that I sold my target bow because my new bow "would be in by the end of the year"?

Just the frustrated ranting of somebody who desperately wants their new bow NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
Henry


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Guys, let me help a little maybe. I feel your pain, as I too have been where you are right now. Having felt as though ones patience is beyond the brink of integrity, I figured out that the same passion that drives you to want that bow so bad you cant stand it anymore, is the same passion that made you order it in the first place. Keep that in mind! Bows are like mates, in that it can be a love/hate relationship. When things cool down, you will get your bow and I promise you will be ever so glad you survived the wait.
I dont know for sure, but I am willing to bet that you guys will see your bows VERY SOON!!!

 = waiting for bow.....

 = got new Martin!

 

Sean


----------



## snarcher87 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Martin bows*

I talked to Despart on the phone on tuesday, he told me that martin was geting so many calls that they told their people to give the same answer that the dyna cams are shiping out and nos. would be two more weeks. Jim said that there a some nos. cams that are being made and shiped also. So if you ordered your bow way back like november, you should be geting your bow very soon because they go by when the orderer was placed. He also said martin hiered 12 more people to just build bows, so it is not much more time now.


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Another thing that I can't figure out is what has the factory been doing for the past couple of months? They have not been shipping 2003 models and obviously not been shipping many 2004 models. How do they stay open if they are not sending bows out the door everyday?


----------



## Oregon (Jan 22, 2004)

*New Martin owners....throw us a bone!*

So....how do you like the new bows? Still waiting for mine!   

Cougar III w/ Nitrous cams......I keep seeing it in my dreams!  


Oregon


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

*WELL WORTH THE WAIT!*

My RazorX arrived yesterday! 

my shop owner and I ordered ours a couple days after GRIVs first post, and after a loonnggg two weeks they made it in. My first thought was how thin the riser is. The bow looks allot bulkier in pictures than it really is. The grip is nice and thin and the machining is awesome. 
I ordered the Blue Ghost Flame, and the shop owner got the Platinum. The finish is awesome on both bows, but you have to look kinda close to see the flames. The subtle flames are actually pretty cool, more low profile  
This bow balances extremely well and holds dead steady at full draw. At 60lbs draw weight, those long XRG limbs and the roller bearing Nitrous cams provide a silky smooth draw. 
I put the Copper John on it and shot three arrows to get my 20yd pin set. The next three were all stacked nice and tight in the yellow. I could not believe how well this bow grouped! 
And if I thought mine was accurate, the shop owner robinhooded an arrow while sighting his in!!

Of course…..it’s a Martin


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

Well i recieved my razor X yesterday and I am already having timming issues as well as they sent it in the wrong draw length

I will try to get ahold of them on monday to get the thing straightened out

need some a base cams just hope I dont need new limbs

kyle o


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Ridgerunner and KCO

What base cams are on the bows you have? Are they shipping "A"s yet?......


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Ron it has the B cams

I don't know about the A's but if bows are shipping it probably won't be long.


.......two more weeks


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*ridgerunner*

Got any pics??? Would be nice to see what we're waitin on ..Better yet..........send me one of those Razor X's and I'll take some pics and get it right back to ya???????????????? DUBBYA ARE


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

two more weeks   laugh so hard it hurts


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Hope they Catch Up*

I wish Martin could get caught up DUBBYA ARE is getting hard to be around He's up to smoking 10 packs a Day By the time his comes in I'm going to have to carry his Oxygen


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

kco300

My Scepter was delivered with the B cams it was also to long for me Martin sent out some A cams and we switched them out the next day. We had them next day air them. I was able to get the draw length perfect but the draw weight went from 54lbs to 57lbs. I like to keep the limbs bottomed out so I'm going to have to start working out.  

Mine has the elite limbs on it I am not sure how much the draw weight will change if you have the straight limbs.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

*here ya go WR*

sorry about the blurry close up, I was trying to get the flames for ya. The flames only go from the grip up, no flames on the lower part of the riser.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

another


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Thanks ridgerunner*

Now I can look at yours when my fever gets up 

Did both of you get the Nitrous cams "cable guard"?? 
Thanks for posting....keep us posted on how the both of you are getting along with them...WR


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

WR you're welcome bro!

We both got the cable guard version, I had a scepterII with X-cams, and had clearance probs shooting fingers. I think that the extra "english" that fingers add to the release makes shoot through setups tough on clearance for me.


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

Ridgerunner,
I have a cougar III with nitrous on order, I was thinking about going with the X system,I shoot with fingers, what type of clearence problems did you have with your scepter?


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

Martin Mike

when you changed your cams over did it also change anything else like BH or ATA and did you need new cables and string lengths


Thanks in advance

Kyle O.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Doddsman,

First let me say that these were my experiences, and you should in no way worry that you made a bad choice. Your release may be cleaner than mine, and you might use smaller vanes, etc. you may never have a clearance prob.

On my ScepterII the cock vane would hit the leftmost cable. I used the long axle but still had contact. The bow still shot well but this time I chose to go without the X-cam. I know several people who have the same thing happening and they just ignore it, witch is fine.
I'm sure you will love your CougerIII X-cam or not.
In no way did I intend to shy finger shooters away from the X-cam.

good luck!


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

Thanks Ridgerunner,

I think I might try an X system later, right now I just want my bow


----------



## snarcher87 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Martin bows*

I think that it is not right for martin to send A cams to people that needed them because the draw was to long, but they have not sent out any A cam bows that were ordered that way yet.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

Predator said:


> *
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


How much -- if you don't mind my asking. I'm presently deciding between Martin and Merlin, so I'm curious about prices.


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

kco300 

I just saw your post sorry for the delay.

We did have to change the string but the cables remained the same. I did not measure the original string and the info is not on my bow but I would guess that the string would have to be shorter for the A cam versus the B cam.

Martin Mike


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

snarcher87 

In answer to your post, the bows were ordered with the A cams I believe they sent them with the B cams in hopes that the draw length would work. In defense of Martin the B cams would have worked If I did not use a d-loop.

Martin Mike


----------



## Oregon (Jan 22, 2004)

*Times almost up!*

Well, I spoke with the dealer ......... after being told my bow was on its way last Monday, tonight I received the "getting close" answer once again. I am getting ready to move where there are no Martin dealers and would love to have my bow before I leave. However, if I do not have my bow by the end of the week, I will cancel my order with Martin and look elsewhere to get my "Christmas" present. I know that Martin is a great company and I would love to have one of their bows, but like I've said before, at some point I have to put a bow in my hands. I'm sure it will arrive the day after I cancel  but, by then, it will be a matter of principle. I've been looking at Merlin and Hoyt. I don't think I'd be disappointed with either. I've got the money....just need the bow!  I hope this doesn't seem like an angry rant  ......... it's no fun to read those!  So, once again I plea.........

For the sake of my trees, please hurry!


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

WR 

Here is a close up of the Platinum with ghost flame on a SIII riser


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

a few more pics


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

ScepterIII


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

complete package


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the pics Martin Mike. Hope my Phantom gets here soon. That is the best pics of the nitrous cam and the ghost flames I have seen so far.


----------



## snarcher87 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Martin Mike*

I did not mean to put any of the blame on you, sorry if you felt that way. Your bow looks great, thanks for the pics. I would like to now how you like the new Nos. cam?


ps: I like the carpeting


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Man I think I ordered the wrong cam!!
I ordered the B cam and my draw length is 30", to get a 30" draw I had to place the screw in the last hole in the mod. Now the string at full draw comes all the way off the cam so only the end loop is hooked on the cam. It looks kinda scary!

I'm thinking I shoulda gone with the C cam so the string would end up more in the middle of the mod, and not hangin' on for dear life!

I'll try to post a pic to show what I'm talking about


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Still no bow here. My third "2 week" promise comes due Mon. so we'll see if Martin delivers.

Mike K, I honestly don't have a solid #. I priced last year's SIII through a few diff. shops and was told by my shop the pricing would be similar. At that point I knew what I was getting into.

Might be interesting to get Jim Despart to comment here on the suggested retail pricing for the SIII in target colors (as he has done elsewhere for another model or two).

Ridgerunner - that does sound a bit scary! No string wrap around the cam at all? It's just coming straight off the loop hook?


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

*Can't believe it*

My RasorX arrived today (NitrousX A base cam), just as promised.
Thanks Martin, maybe it's Brad who assembled mine...
Here is the message I received:
Funny you should ask! The bow just came through the door. I just came back to email you the good news and here was you message. OMG it is beautiful. 
They were right on the money as to when they would build it. 
Made my day...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

All right, now I'm mad! Andy in France (as in, other side of the ocean) has his "A" base cam bow before me (who lives in the Midwest - of the U.S.A.!!!)   

Enjoy it Andy - hopefully mine will follow soon.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

heres my top cam at full draw, the string on the peg only. I've since heard that Martin found this to be the most efficient for 30" draw. I'm goin' with it, I've trusted Martin bows since I was a kid first learning to shoot.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Ordered when?*

Andy,

When did you order your bow?

Arrow


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

*Date ordered*

I think it was first week of December, I have a friend who went and placed the order at a US pro shop, and the bow just arrived there.
My friend will ship it tomorow to France and I will shoot it, in about 8 days. (USPS is doing a very good job usually, I cross my fingers)


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Ooohhhhh! It's getting worse! Andy ordered early Dec.? I ordered early Nov. - and Martin told us specifically (on more than one occasion) that they build and ship in the order in which the bow was ordered (chronologically) - assuming, of course, they have the parts but these are both "A" base cams so they have what they need. What gives?


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*M & M*

Thanks buddy...I better call my dealer....been almost 3 weeks from the date we ordered my Razor X...Platinum Flame 

Thats a beautiful bow Martin Mike...I know you will enjoy it.

What cam should I have ordered for 29 1/2" Draw???? I just told her to order 60# max and 29 1/2" draw max??? I figured it would be the A cam????

My first Martin bow...its hard waiting for it.....This site and all the good people here is a lot the part of why I ordered the Razor X....Thanks guys...WR


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

geez...am I ever a doofus 

my shop owner buddy tells me I have the A cams, and what I woulda needed was Bs? 

phew!......all this rocket science......


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Predator . . . you may have given the order to your shop on a particular date, and they in turn sat on it for a while before ordering. I have seen that happen more than once. The date that determines your priority is the date your order was entered into Martin's computer.


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

snarcher87

No offense taken  I just wanted to let you know the details. I have been shooting Martin bows for years and have always felt they treated me fairly. I did not want anyone to think thier orders were being put on hold while mine was made right.

The Nitrous cam is soooooo much smoother than the Fury cam. It also has a much harder wall. It rotates over and stops solid. After shooting the Nitrous cam for a while I picked up my Scepter II and I could not believe the difference in the cams. They both shoot great but the Nitrous makes the bow draw so much easier.

ridgerunner
I checked my cams at full draw and the looked just like yours. I think I heard somewhere that the cams worked better on the long side of the module so I think you are better off with the A cam.

Martin Mike


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Meleagris1, I understand that what you suggest as a possibility does occur in some cases but I can assure you it didn't occur in my case. I know when the order was actually placed.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

thanks Martin Mike 

good luck with you new bow. for me this RazorX Elite Nitrous is definitely the most exciting fingers bows to come along in a while.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*November Order Date*

I was in the shop when they called the order in. It was mid November. What gives. I understand cams not being done and such, but if bows were to be shipped based upon first come first served, then I want my bow! 

I ordered in November so as to get the bow quickly. When ordered, I was told by the dealer 6 weeks. Now it is 17 weeks later, and still no bow.

What gives? GRIV? ArcheryHistory? Why are the November bows shipped after the December bows? Andy, I hope you like your new bow.

Arrow


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I draw 30" and I think I should have ordered the "A" cam on my Razor elite. 
I ordered the "B" cam.
Would probably be better at the Max setting, than the "B" at the minimum.
I should call and change my order I guess.
I was told the max on an "A" cam was 29.5 with nitouse and elite limbs on a Razorx. 
Apparantly not.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

You should have just given Martin your draw length instead of trying to pick the base cam you think would work. Just measure your draw, give it to Martin and they will know what base cam you will need. Martin does this every day and they are better at it than we will ever be.


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Well guys, I'm somewhat disappointed to say that I just had my dealer cancel my Martin order. I just purchased a Conquest III that I will be shooting tonight. I am really disappointed with the lack of honest answers from Martin, especially when I heard that the "two weeks" is just a line. The fact that they don't care enough to look it up and give us an honest answer, regardless of the volume of orders and the volume of calls, is completely unacceptable to me and just shows that they really don't care about customer service at all. Kind of makes you wonder how so many people rated them in their top three in the customer service thread. Hope all of you that wait are rewarded with a great bow.
Good luck!
Henry


----------



## aroshtr (Jul 19, 2002)

Arrow, You said you ordered your bow mid Nov right? My math shows mid Nov to mid Feb (we aren't quite to the middle yet either) to be 3 months, which is only 12 weeks not 17. I know that it is still much longer than the 6 weeks quoted, I just didn't want people to start rumors that Martin take 17+ weeks to ship bows. 

Good luck to all who are waiting for bows... I know I will wait paitently for mine. I just ordered one 

Joel


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Pronghorn, I for one am sorry to hear that you cancelled your order. I am a recent adition to the shooting staff and can tell you one thing I learned a long time ago, if you need accurate info that you believe in - go strait to the source. Dont be afraid to call Martin directly and talk to someone in customer service(this is the horses mouth ) I can assure you that your issue would have been resolved or explained in a satisfactory manner.
I cant speak for every dealer out there, but I can speak for my direct dealings with Martin.

I dont want to start a trend here, but for heavens sake, if you are disgruntled, CALL MARTIN !!!

Sean


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bowbender7 - I'm neither supporting or defending pronghorn's decision - it is obviously his to make. I, for one, continue to wait (although rather impatiently at this point) because I think it will be worth it but I would like to make one comment on your suggestion.

I tried going right to the source with my concerns about 3 consecutive "just 2 more weeks" delays. The lady at Martin asked me for a dealer #. Told her I didn't know my dealer's # as I was a customer not a dealer. She told me that they would only talk to dealers and that I'd have to have the dealer call up. Must say that I was a bit disappointed that I couldn't go right to the "source" but I didn't make much of it. When I saw your suggestion, however, I had to comment on the current approach at Martin with regard to a customer going right to the "source". Again, not slamming them - perhaps it isn't feasible for them to deal with customer calls when they are this busy but if that's the case then I guess I'm questioning your suggestion.


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Predator, it is entirely possible that because of the overly busy workload now, they may not be as open to fielding a barage of customer calls.

I am in no way trying to encourage everyone to start calling with every little question. I do however think, as somewhat of a representative of the company, that had it become apparent to them that a standing order being cancelled was immanent - there 
would have been intervention of some type. Some sort of reconcileable information would have been given.

I am not one to throw individual dealers under the bus. In spite of that, it is possible that some dealers may not be as agressive in investigating a customers complaints. This is why I recommended a direct call, as a last resort.

If none of this is applicable, then the best I can say is that Martin is having the same kind of year that Hoyt did last year. They are inundated with orders, and just maybe it is suppose to be "understood" that they are doing the best they can.

I just hate to see anyone that unhappy with a company that I have learned a respect for because of their commitment to the individual.

Pronghorn and Predator, you are both more than welcome to shoot me a PM any time.

Sean


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

aroshtr,

you are right, it is 13 weeks. I may have mistyped, or I bet I meant it has been 7 weeks from this date. Now, this makes sence because I have been told twice two more weeks, and once 3 more weeks.

I am waiting patiently, but if they can not send in 6 weeks, then tell us. Give a more accurate time. Build in a cussion, add two or three weeks to the projected date. That way, if a bow comes in early, people will be happy, not disgusted like most of us.

Arrow


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Bowbender7

I did call Martin a few weeks ago and was told the standard "two weeks" answer. I can also tell you that the dealer is a good friend of mine and ordered the bow on time and has called several times since then to check the status. 

I realize that they are busy, and they are no doubt fielding a tremendous volume of calls but the fact that they don't care enough to look up each order and give accurate information is beyond unacceptable. That is why I canceled my order.

For the record my new Conquest III shot a personal best for me for the year last night. I couldn't be happier.
Henry


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Hi Guys, 

I am very sorry that this thread has gone so long without a comment from us. I just found it today. Please refer to the new thread that I started called MARTIN ARCHERY DELIVERY UPDATE.

I will give you a full explanation of where we are and what we are doing about it. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=457981#post457981


----------

